# Online-Umfrage über das YouTube Phänomen „Let's Play“ im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit (15-20 Minuten)



## Hayabusa77 (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Community, 

im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit an der Fachhochschule Lübeck (Studiengang IT & Design international) untersuche ich das YouTube-Phänomen Let&#8217;s Play. 

Zum Verständnis:
Let&#8217;s Play sind i.d.R. live-kommentierte Gameplayvideos von Computerspielen, die sich in den letzten Jahren enorm wachsender Zuschauerzahlen und Popularität erfreuen. Die Kernplattform für LP-Videos ist YouTube.

Die Arbeit soll zeigen, warum Let&#8217;s Plays in solch hohem Maße genutzt werden und welches Potential dem &#8222;Medium&#8220; Let&#8217;s Play innewohnt. 

Hierzu habe ich eine Online-Umfrage erstellt, die etwa *15- 20 Minuten* Eurer Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. 
Die Fragen beziehen sich vornehmlich auf Euer Verhältnis zu Videospielen, Text- und Videoreviews sowie natürlich Let&#8217;s Plays und deren Kommentatoren. 

Ich möchte Euch auf diesem Wege herzlichst bitten, zahlreich an der Umfrage teilzunehmen. 
Die Datenerhebung erfolgt dabei natürlich völlig anonym und lässt keine Rückschlüsse auf die einzelnen Personen zu. Sie dient nur zum Zwecke der Diplomarbeit.

*Hier geht es zur Umfrage:*
https://www.soscisurvey.de/diplomarbeit-LetsPlay/

Unter allen Teilnehmern werden am Ende der Umfrage 5 Steam-Codes für das im Sommer erscheinende Action-Music-Adventure &#8222;Beatbuddy&#8220; sowie 3 exklusiv gezeichnete Artworks und 20 Plüsch-Keyrings verlost.

Für Anregungen, Kritik und Fragen bin ich jederzeit offen (Kontaktmöglichkeiten findet Ihr am Ende der Umfrage, gerne aber auch hier im Forum).

Ich wäre Euch äußerst dankbar, wenn Ihr diese Umfrage teilen / empfehlen / weitersagen würdet, da nur so kann ein aussagekräftiges, repräsentatives Ergebnis entstehen kann.

Vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Mithilfe und viel Spaß mit dem Fragebogen


----------



## Xidish (14. Juni 2013)

_Vorweg, die Psyche zu studieren ist teilweise ein Unding.
Sie war/ist und bleibt imo unbegreiflich - da sie ihr Eigenleben hat, was wir nie richtig begreifen werden - studieren können - nur ansatzweise.

Zudem wünschte ich mir, die Studenten würden heute endlich mal wieder zu sinnvollen Studien gelangen.
Und für sowas zahlen wir Steuernehmer.

Ist genauso, wie heute in den Nachrichten.
Da zahlt "Vater Staat" für ein jahrelanges Theologiestudium - und was passiert?
Die Studentin übernimmt Deutschlands größten Swingerclub.  

Die Geldausgaben für den Tornado mögen in einer Summe sehr viel erscheinen.
Sie sind aber Peanuts gegenüber der Summe aller Ausgaben für "sinnvolle" Studien.

Zuguterletzt:
Erschreckend ist, daß es heutzutage nur noch 20% Handwerk gibt - dafür aber 80% Dienstleistungen. 

*sorry - rutschte mir so spontan raus* 

Bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff empfinden - so ist es nicht gedacht gewesen - ich sehe derzeit nur wenig Sinn in solchen Studien.
Imo dienen sie nur den Medien dazu, Menschen zu manipulieren. _


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2013)

Hab jetzt an der Studie mal teilgenommen.



Xidish schrieb:


> _Vorweg, die Psyche zu studieren ist teilweise ein Unding.
> Sie war/ist und bleibt imo unbegreiflich - da sie ihr Eigenleben hat, was wir nie richtig begreifen werden - studieren können - nur ansatzweise.
> 
> Zudem wünschte ich mir, die Studenten würden heute endlich mal wieder zu sinnvollen Studien gelangen.
> ...


Dein Post hat nicht wirklich viel mit dem Thema hier zu tun...trotzdem ganz kurz: Studien sind fester Bestandteil eines Studienabschlusses. Ohne Studie, kein Abschluss. Ob diese sinnvoll sind oder nicht, ist natürlich ne andere Frage, dennoch müssen sie gemacht werden. Rein theoretisch sollte ne Studie auch wirklich neue Erkenntnisse hervorbringen, jedoch ist das bei ner Bachelor-Studie vergleichsweise egal, wenn man sie mit ner Doktorarbeit vergleicht.

Dass es "nur noch" 20% Handwerk gibt, dafür 80% Dienstleistungen findest Du erschreckend? Ich finde das gut und sinnvoll. Handwerk kann und wird soweit sinnvoll durch Technologie und Spezialisten ersetzt. Fünfzig schlecht ausgebildete Handwerker sind nunmal weniger wert, als zwanzig gut ausgebildete. Ausserdem gehts den westlichen Ländern daher "gut", weil sie eben von Handwerk auf Dienstleistungen umgestiegen sind. Das solltest Du nicht erschreckend, sondern gut finden.


----------



## Xidish (14. Juni 2013)

@ Davatar

Daß Studien für die Studienarbeiten gemacht werden müssen, leuchtet mir natürlich ein.
Allerdings, wenn auch keine Studienarbeit - habe ich in meiner Ausbildung damals für meine lange Facharbeit ein Gebiet ausgesucht,
was mehr mit meiner zukünftigen Arbeit zu tun hatte.
Aber wie Du sagtest - über den Sinn, welche Studien Sinn machen, könnte man ewig redin, was auch zu keinem Ergebnis führt.^^

Bei dem Handwerksprozenten (früher (90er Jahre) 80% Handwerk und 20% Dienstleistungen) finde ich die Entwicklung nicht besonders gut.
Ich habe z.B. '86 Schlosser mit Schmieden, Schweißen und Dreh+Fräsmaschine gelernt.
Nur bei der Entwicklung, daß das Handwerk quasi erlischt - brauche ich letzteres gar nicht mehr.
Die Entwicklung geht dahin, daß die technische Zeichnung am PC erstellt, in die Maschine eingescannt, von dieser das Programm erstellt und die Arbeit ausgeführt wird.
Die wird quasi 0 Handwerk benötigt und ich bin arbeitslos.
Meinen 2. Beruf (CNC Fachkraft)  ist eigentlich auch unnütz, da ich nur abundzu mal n Knöpfchen drücken  und Qualitättests machen muß.
Das Programmieren fällt eben inzwischen auch schon zunehmend weg.
Bei den anderen beiden Bereichen sieht es nicht viel anders aus.

Schön, durch die Autmatisierung habe ich mehr Zeit - aber auch nicht mehr Geld um es in gewonnener Zeit ausgeben zu können.

so nun aber wieder btt

Sorry für meinen Einwurf! 

@ Hayabusa77 
Wünsche Dir trotz meiner Meinung viel Erfolg beim Studium! 

Ich selber halte von LetsPlays rein gar nix.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2013)

Abgesehen von der Länge, relativ unkritisch. Die Andere Umfrage hat die 14 Tage auch hinter sich.
Achja, Teilnahme an seiner Verlosung auf eigene Verantwortung. Wir distanzieren uns vollständig davon.


----------



## Hayabusa77 (14. Juni 2013)

Danke dir!


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ausserdem gehts den westlichen Ländern daher "gut", weil sie eben von Handwerk auf Dienstleistungen umgestiegen sind. Das solltest Du nicht erschreckend, sondern gut finden.


Hat zwar jetzt nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, aber ist dir mal aufgefallen, dass wir durch diese "Dienstleistungen" immer mehr zu einem Billiglohnland abdriften? Nein? Sehr schade!

Nur mal zwei Beispiele:
- Paketdienste
- Leiharbeit

Von dem Geld kannst du nicht leben und nicht sterben. Und du findest es "gut und sinnvoll" das wir mittlerweile zu 80% Dienstleister sind? Also ich nicht.


----------



## Xidish (14. Juni 2013)

Dagonzo. schalte doch bitte , wenn auch nur 1x, die PN-Funktion frei.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2013)

naja die sache ist die das die firmen ihre produktion fürs handwerk in ein land bringen wo die leute für ne schale reis und eine tasse regenwasser für arbeiten 

und jo lieharbeit löhne sind ein witz das klappt nur weil die agentur für arbeit das geld was einen fürs existenzminium monatlich fehlt noch zuzahlt. sollten die mal die ergänzende geldleistungen zu den netto lohn den halb deutschland bekommt bekommt einstellen dann wird es eine riesige arbeitslosenwelle geben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

Ich finde LPs total schlimm, mir gehen sie alle auf den Senkel mit ihren meist unlustigen Kommentaren...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Juni 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hat zwar jetzt nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, aber ist dir mal aufgefallen, dass wir durch diese "Dienstleistungen" immer mehr zu einem Billiglohnland abdriften? Nein? Sehr schade!
> 
> Nur mal zwei Beispiele:
> - Paketdienste
> - Leiharbeit



Das ist aber eine Folge der Agenda Politik und hat mit der Tertiärisierung eher wenig zu tun.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juni 2013)

Das ist hier gar nicht die Frage, sondern das es hier offenbar Leute gibt die so was gut finden. Wie und wodurch es entstanden ist, hat damit gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2013)

vieleicht ist davatar einer der paar % dienstleister im gehobenen bereich und es betrifft ihn nicht


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juni 2013)

Umso schlimmer wenn es so wäre.


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

Öhm... ich fand die Umfrage ziemlich nett gemacht. War vorallem mal was anderes als immer diese "Wie wirken sich MMOs aufs Sozialleben aus" Dinger. ^^


----------



## Hayabusa77 (16. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,

aufgrund des Serverumzuges meines Umfrage-Anbieters war die Umfrage seit gestern Nacht (Samstag ca. 23 Uhr) bis eben gerade (Sonntag ca. 12:30 Uhr) gar nicht oder nur teilweise verfügbar. 

Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen. Ab jetzt könnt ihr wieder ganz normal teilnehmen.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Juni 2013)

Habe gestern auch mitgemacht.


----------



## Davatar (17. Juni 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das ist hier gar nicht die Frage, sondern das es hier offenbar Leute gibt die so was gut finden. Wie und wodurch es entstanden ist, hat damit gar nichts zu tun.


Ich sag nicht, dass ich Billiglöhne und Arbeitslosigkeit gut finde. Ich sag, dass wir durch die 80-20-Situation hier nen gehobenen Standard haben, der noch nicht überall weltweit Standard ist und dass wir den momentan auch nur so halten können. Und ja, das finde ich durchaus gut.


----------



## Hayabusa77 (17. Juni 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch mitgemacht.




Danke dir!


----------



## Hayabusa77 (20. Juni 2013)

An dieser Stelle eine kurze Info:

Ich hab nun oftmals aus der Feedback-Box am Ende der Umfrage gelesen, dass die Leute gerne mit mir in Kontakt treten möchten bzw. gerne über die Ergebnisse informiert werden möchten.

Die optionale Angabe der Email-Adresse am Schluss der Umfrage ist ausschließlich für das Beatbuddy-Gewinnspiel und wird seperat gespeichert, sodass die Umfrage auch wirklich komplett personenunabhängig und somit vollständig anonym erhoben wird. Ich kann also keine Emailadresse irgendeinem Datensatz zuordnen.

Wer Kontakt möchte, Fragen zur Auswertung hat usw. der möge bitte die Mailadresse umfrage.letsplay@gmail.com nutzen (die ist auch in der Umfrage unten beim Impressum angegeben)


Danke an alle, die bisher teilgenommen haben! Bitte fleissig weitersagen, damit ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis erzielt werden kann. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (20. Juni 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hat zwar jetzt nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, aber ist dir mal aufgefallen, dass wir durch diese "Dienstleistungen" immer mehr zu einem Billiglohnland abdriften? Nein? Sehr schade!
> 
> Nur mal zwei Beispiele:
> - Paketdienste
> ...



Dienstleistungen gehen doch nicht Hand in Hand mit Billiglöhnen und Leiharbeiten sind auch nicht nur Dienstleistungen. Was ist denn das für eine schräge Theorie? Schau dir mal die ganzen reichen Länder an, bei denen macht der primäre und sekundäre Wirtschaftssektor nunmal nur noch ein Bruchteil aus und der Dienstleistungssektor ist extrem ausgeprägt. Dafür haben diese Länder aber auch eine höhere "Lebensqualität/-standart" als bspw. Indrustrienationen.

(Auch darf man nicht vergessen, dass selbst in einem Industrieland Paketdienste gebraucht werden würden )


----------



## tanztante (23. Juni 2013)

done!


----------



## Hayabusa77 (23. Juni 2013)

tanztante schrieb:


> done!



Merci!


----------



## Hayabusa77 (27. Juni 2013)

So...Endspurt, Leute!

Die Umfrage läuft nur noch bis morgen, den 28.06.2013 bis ca. 21.00 Uhr.

Wer also noch teilnehmen möchte, der möge dies bitte möglichst zeitnah tun. 

Hier nochmal der Link für alle Kurzentschlossenen:

https://www.soscisurvey.de/diplomarbeit-LetsPlay/

Danke an alle, die bereits teilgenommen und die Umfrage fleißig verbreitet haben. 
Ich werde dann nach der Auswertung und schriftlichen Zusammenfassung die Ergebnisse der Umfrage an geeigneter Stelle zur Verfügung stellen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Keashaa (28. Juni 2013)

Done.
Und interessant, was es für Let's Play Formate gibt, ich kannte die bisher nur im Rahmen von Klassikern...


----------

